# First video game



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

What was the first video game you ever played? As a young child, the first game I experienced was DOOM on the pc at the age of 6-8.. I referred to it as the violent game =p I believe it came out the year I was born (1993) I enjoyed it a lot but it did scare me at the time.


----------



## danj (Jan 3, 2014)

The first game I have any memory of playing was Dune II for the PC. The first common-styled top down RTS game, developed by Westwood Studios a few years before they started work on the original Command & Conquer. It was badass. I still play through it once every few years. I don't think I ever beat the final mission with the Ordos...

Thankfully EA doesn't own this title, and it's now available as freeware:
_Multi-player & Single-player in browser_ - http://play-dune.com/
_Single-player standalone executable_ -http://duneii.com/downloads/


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I can't remember exactly but it would of been either a Mega Drive or Gameboy game when I was about 2. These were my favourite mega drive games:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I think my very first game was Pokemon Yellow back in 1999, when I was four years old.










Good times, good times... I still own the cartridge today and it still works just fine.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

It was either Zelda, Mario Brothers or Duck Hunt on the NES. I don't remember exactly because it was at least 25 years ago. I also remember my cousin having one of those Atari systems when I was really little, but I don't know if I ever played it back then or not. I remember playing Fester's Quest, Maniac Mansion, Blaster Master and Final Fantasy 1 not long after that, too.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I can't quite remember if I played NES games or DOS games first. On the NES I mostly remember playing some basketball game, some Spider-Man game and Super Mario of course. On the PC we had a diskette full of games, a family friend works with computers so I'm guessing he gave it to us back then. I only remember two games. One with like a toad or something, but it wasn't Battletoads, it was more Mario-like. And then there was some Godfather game. I'm sure there was some racing game or something in there. I hardly remember that first bunch of gaming. What I remember clearly is the Windows 95 era.
> 
> Jazz Jackrabbit, I remember that one too, only I don't know if I played it later on Windows 95 or it was included on that DOS games diskette.


I still played NES first, but I totally forgot about DOS games. I used to have this one called Zork when I was a kid. On Windows 95 I played Colonization, Civilization, Pizza Tycoon, Outpost, I had a Star Wars game called Tie Fighter. They were all firsts of a sort since they were the first PC games I played.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I had this mostly unknown system when I was a kid, too. The Action Max. It had VHS tapes that you played in the VCR and put this sensor with a suction cup on your TV screen and it supposedly kept track of what you shot at while the tape was playing.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I am Duke Nukem, and I am the meddler."
"Die. Die. Die!"
"I don't have time for the s***. I have *** to kick."
"Eat **** and die!"
"Die, you son of a *****!"
"I like to kick *** and chew bubblegum, and I'm all out of gum!"

That game is full of classic lines



Salvador Dali said:


> I think my very first game was Pokemon Yellow back in 1999, when I was four years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played the hell out of that game and blue version as well. It was my first game on the gameboy colour. My aunt used to play and helped me get every single pokemon.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Excitebike for NES most likely.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Missile Command on the spectrum, I believe


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> And most of them are from action movies lol, derivative *******s, them 3D Realms dudes.
> 
> My favorite will always be "Heh, what a mess!" after blowing something up. You can hear the macho retardation in his voice as he says it.


Lol his voice makes it golden. Ik you've probably seen this but I'll post it anyway...


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

It was either McKids or Excitebike for NES.


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I think it was Fishing Derby for the Atari 2600.


----------



## danj (Jan 3, 2014)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Jazz Jackrabbit, I remember that one too, only I don't know if I played it later on Windows 95 or back in the DOS days.


Oh dude. Jazz Jackrabbit is the bomb. Still playable on DOSbox, and there are .exe's floating around that adjust to your monitor's resolution, providing a greater line of sight so you can actually run fast without worrying about running into enemies more than a few pixels outside the visible range.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Arkanoid for me.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Salvador Dali said:


> I think my very first game was Pokemon Yellow back in 1999, when I was four years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was Pokemon too, but Red version. First non-portable game was Banjo Tooie for the N64.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Tough to say...definitely something on Super Nintendo. I'll say Mario All-Stars.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Not sure, it was either Super Mario Bros. or Duck Hunt, because the bundle for the NES we got had both in the same cartridge.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^yeah, same here. I still play it every so often on my DS :b


----------



## Dan the metalhead (Jan 7, 2014)

Bonk's adventure for the turbo graphics 16


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Not sure think it was a nintendo game.



danj said:


> The first game I have any memory of playing was Dune II for the PC. The first common-styled top down RTS game, developed by Westwood Studios a few years before they started work on the original Command & Conquer. It was badass. I still play through it once every few years. I don't think I ever beat the final mission with the Ordos...
> 
> Thankfully EA doesn't own this title, and it's now available as freeware:
> _Multi-player & Single-player in browser_ - http://play-dune.com/
> _Single-player standalone executable_ -http://duneii.com/downloads/


I actually read the novel .


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Tetris


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i want to say math blaster or putt putt..or reader rabbit. or grandma and me lol.

or oregon trail

or that one ski game with the abominable snowman

or this one racing game that, to this day, i wish i could find but never will

maybe mario? or tetris

I cant remember. i wish i could, now that i'm thinking about it


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

VipFuj said:


> or this one racing game that, to this day, i wish i could find but never will


Was it micro machines or rush? A while back i remembered playing both of these but couldn't remember the names until I found them on a list through googling.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

elle3 said:


> Was it micro machines or rush? A while back i remembered playing both of these but couldn't remember the names until I found them on a list through googling.


na :/ . It was a game on a floppy drive from like the early 90's that we had in school

And the "car" was basically like 4 or 5 diamonds lined up at the points to make a straight line, and the sides were the same diamond shapes, and you would lose when you hit the sides. And the sides would get closer and closer together and you'd use left, right, and down to change directions. Was crazy addicting lol.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't remember. I can't even remember which I played first, the Apple IIc or Atari 2600. On the Apple, I remember games like Joust, Moon Patrol, and Lemonade Stand. On the Atari I played Missle Command, Space Invaders, Night Rider, and ET. I had abour 30 games for it and barely remember any of them. Many sucked.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've consumed too many drugs to remember.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

elle3 said:


> Tetris


Me too.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Pokemon LeafGreen back when I was 5. Surprisingly I haven't lost it yet.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Probably Berserk...






Oh wait... my grade school had ICONs and there was a game called "The Bartlett Saga, a four-part game on Canadian history".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unisys_ICON

That may have been the first, I can't remember if I was given video games before kindergarten or not.

My first PC game was Ultima IV. One of the best games ever!










That and Leisure Suit Larry, Zork and Sim City. Didn't have much else that I remember.

Anyways, yeah, I played a lot of Dragon Warrior, Zelda, Phantasy Star, and other games on the Atari, Nintendo, and Sega, that was like the go to thing to do.

Had a mild seizure while playing NHL 94 on a super Nintendo system. I sort of stopped my obsession with games after that. Back then people rented video games or we went to the arcade and fought over street fighter.










Sure... Sid Meiers Civ, Tribes, and Medal of Honor sunk their teeth into me for a few months, but generally no, I don't play them anymore. Oh, who can forget Mario Cart and Golden Eye. My roommates in college were game junkies.



tlgibson97 said:


> and ET.


Worst game ever.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Mine was on the atari 2600 and it was pac man


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Ricardomg93 said:


>


Well for me it was the first Sonic game...but this.

God, I miss the Sega Genesis.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure what my first game was, I think it was:










Along with strategy games like The Settlers 2/3.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

One of these two, not sure which I played the first. (around age 5)
Edit: picture links didn't work, the games were Jazz Jackrabbit and Wario Land 3


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

The first one i can remmember playing.. i started gaming with 4 years.
It was either: Super Tank(NES), Super Mario(SNES) or Battletoads(SNES)


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yoshi's Island


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Despot said:


> The first one i can remmember playing.. i started gaming with 4 years.
> It was either: *Super Tank(NES)*, Super Mario(SNES) or Battletoads(SNES)


"Super Tank" is actually a name of some "not-entirely-official" version of the Famicom game, Battle City.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I think it was Final Fantasy VIII. I don't remember much of it, but I do remember the academy and heading into a cave to fight Ifrit, or some fire monster. I should probably get it again since it's on PSN.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Madden for SNES. Not sure which year but it was early 90s.


----------



## Stormtalon (Mar 18, 2013)

Sonic 2. Twenty years ago. 

I loved it, and I still love games to this very day.


----------



## danj (Jan 3, 2014)

galacticsenator said:


> Not sure think it was a nintendo game.
> 
> I actually read the novel .


I've still got to get around to doing that. The game completely tears away from canon, giving you the option to play as the Ordos, which I believe are a small mercenary faction mentioned only in passing in the novel...?


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

It's a super-early memory but I'm pretty sure the first game I ever played was Radar Scope in the arcade. I would've been around 3 or 4. I remember it was one of the cockpit cabinets and my Dad was there feeding it quarters whenever I died.

First game we ever had in the house was Space Invaders for the Atari 800.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmm can't really remember the very first game. But what I definitely remember are playing these games excessively with my sister lol:









Never got past the 5th level. I remember downloading a savegame and lying to my sister that I finally beat it haha

















I *****ing loved this game and still do. Never got to the last stage though.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't remember my exact first game, but I have a few I remember.










I hated the rising water in this game, sort of scared me.










This game was also scary to me. The going underground and the boss battles or whatever, with the black background.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

DanielFromGER said:


> Hmm can't really remember the very first game. But what I definitely remember are playing these games excessively with my sister lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lego racers looks like a game I would have played if I had known it as a kid.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I feel really old now, but i think it was this i played it on some relative's portable game thing. It turned me into an instant game addict.

http://www.google.co.nz/imgres?imgu...KmM&ei=x3vUUpmUIcWFkAW29YCYDg&ved=0CAIQsCUoAA

This was the first game i owned when my dad bought his first PC, it was a classic me and my sister both loved it


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

It was probably either Castlevania, The Legend of Zelda, or Super Mario Bros. 3. I was about 4 and my aunt owned an NES. I'm pretty sure that's when I first started playing games. (Ooh, I remember being really into the little manual that came with Super Mario Bros. 3 because it had pictures and descriptions of all the Koopalings. I thought they were just fantastic.)


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I can't remember that far back in knowing which game I actually played first! It has to be either an Atari game or Coleco game. Definitely before NES came out.

that lego racers is actually pretty fun! good racing game


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

First PC game was Nascar on DOS.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Funny thing is, I can't remember if I finished the game or not. :b


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Ahh memories of losing, getting pissed, throwing the controller, cursing, and my mother grounding me. Then Game Genie came along and helped me get past that annoying swimming level where the seaweed shocks you.


----------



## Depression (Jul 23, 2013)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone (PC, 2001) when I was 5 years old.
been PC master race ever since.


----------



## ThePainkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

My first game was Super Mario World, but it was the GBA port. Fun times.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

My first game at the grand age of 3 was Super Mario Bros. 3 on the NES. Didn't take me long to get better than my dad at it!

The first game I fell in love with was Sonic 2 on the Mega Drive. I was so good at that game. I would have been 6.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Mario 64 on N64


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Star Wars: Rogue Squadron for N64. That game was the****.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Mario, Felix The Cat and Duck Hunt :3


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't know for sure, but my earliest memories are of Bucky 'O Hare and Yo-Noid on NES. It's weird that I hardly remember playing the original SMB even though I had my own NES.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Pong. :blank


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Does this count?










If not, then I would probably say Galaxian for the Atari 2600.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

erasercrumbs said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's intense lol. I wonder how rare all of these games are nowadays.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I remember playing Missile Command a lot and Combat with the biplanes on the Atari 2600.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

System Shock (PC).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Either the first Mario or Duckhunt.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it was Bowling on the Odyssey 2 that my mom's friends had back in the early to mid 80's.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

I was given Pokémon Fire Red and a GBA in elementary school, by an acquaintance no less. It was honestly one of the best days of my life. Nearly ten years later and I still play Pokémon. I must make a mental note to track that girl down and thank her one of these days. I doubt I would be the person I am today without her act of kindness (or maybe it was pity?). Who knew a simple gesture could change a person's life so much?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

PacMan, Jurassic Park, and Super Mario Land for GameBoy.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Reisender314 (Jan 31, 2014)

The first I ever played was Tetris for the NES.

The first I ever played correctly was Dragon Warrior for NES.


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

Probably the first console I had when I was 5 was the Atari 5200 and Pac-Man came with the console.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I think it was a Frogger game on my GameBoy Advance


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Pac-Man, for the Atari 2600, sometime around 1985. The first game I played correctly was Donkey Kong on my uncle's Intellivision when I was 7 (1987).

When he bought himself an NES, he gave me the Intellivision. Oh, the memories of old-style gaming....


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

My first game was Streets of Rage 3 for the Sega Genesis. 
Or it could have been Street Fighter 2 Hyper Fight... I honestly don't remember.


----------

